
Toy Story 2 files wiped by accident, restored thanks to work-from-home employee - afrcnc
https://mobile.twitter.com/hatr/status/1255551412832014338
======
joezydeco
Okay, time to nominate this one for the Hall of Fame.

[https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&qu...](https://hn.algolia.com/?dateRange=all&page=0&prefix=false&query=%22toy%20story%202%22&sort=byPopularity&type=story)

------
apotatopot
What's weird to me about this is I remember sysadmins always using this
incident as a case for tape backups, saying it was restored from tape. I saw a
post about it a few days ago on reddit and kinda had a minuscule mental
breakdown, now here it is again...

